# I can see the finish line.



## Bonghit74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, tomorrow is eighth week of flower for my Dutch Passion Blueberry.  I have read that it has a 8/10 week flower cycle also.  Should I be counting when I flipped to 12/12 or should I be counting when it showed first sign of flowering? I started counting when I flipped them.  Went to radio shack yesterday and bought one of those microscopes to view trichs but havent got to use it yet.  Just trying to figure out actually how far into flower these really are.  I dont want to waste time viewing trichs when they might be a week or two off from eight weeks.  I also want to experiment harvesting at different times to which blueberry buzz I like best.  Any help would be appreciated.  Everybody here has been great and I owe this grow to you!  This is my first grow after a long hiatus and it floors me how much has changed.

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 4, 2008)

10 weeks from first day of (START of) bloom cycle...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2008)

THC = 19.5% 
*Flowering* period:  8 - 10 weeks  

Count from when you see flower buds.

You can always quick dry a sample to test how she is developing


----------



## Bonghit74 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for the replys.  This will be the first harvest I have done examining the trichs.  I am used to the old school method of watching pistols and I can tell from that they have a while to go.  thanks again


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 4, 2008)

Yo Ho Bonghit74,
  Sounds to me like your right in there doing what ya need to be doing.
I think it's time for some  *GREEN  MOJO  *
GREEN MOJO 2.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Bonghit74 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol thanks alot bro


----------

